# Display verkratzt



## Kolja (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ihr,

durch Nachlässigkeit - beim Fotografieren meines Teichbaues - habe ich nun ein verkratztes Display an der Canon Ixus 850 IS.
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, wie ich dies evtl. wieder klar bekomme?
Ich habe mal gegoogelt und finde Vorschläge Zahnpasta, Autopolitur, Displex.....Naja, wie immer unterschiedliche Meinungen. 
Dann frage ich mal lieber hier, denn Euch "kenne" ich ja.


----------



## chromis (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Display verkratzt*

Hi,

es gibt ein paar Mittel zum Entfernen von Kratzern auf Displays von Handys und MP3-Playern. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass tiefe Kratzer damit verschwinden.
Ich würde die Kratzer in Ruhe lassen, der Mensch gewöhnt sich an vieles


----------



## Puller (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Display verkratzt*

hi,

hatte mal kratzer im display mit displex behandelt.
ergebnis ist gut, aber leider nicht von dauer. tiefe kratzer
gehen überhaupt nicht weg.

gruß jens


----------

